# DIY Co2 I NeEd HeLp!



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

I want a diy Co2 tank (know 1 has pic and thats what i need.LOL)for my plants. 
Can i make the tube from the tank go to this type of filter?


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

I read this in an article

For around a 30 gallon tank.

one 2 liter bottle.
2 cups of sugar
1/4 tsp of yeast "Fleischmann's active dry yeast" I use.You can use what you want.

You need to drill or punch a hole in the cap, then insert some airline tubing so about its an inch *inside the cap. Use a sealant to seal the air tubing in place. Let it set overnight to be safe. Rinse it lightly the next day.

Have the yeast come to Room temp first.Then add the sugar and yeast into the bottle.Fill the bottle up with warm water(not hot) half way. Shake up. Fill the bottle about 4 inches from the top.

For best results in my expierence, use a bucket or a small tank with a small heater.Fill the tank or bucket so that the DIY Co2 bottle is in a heated bath.If your house is in the 70's you might not need to do this.

I put mine below my tank with a check valve inline.
So far at 78 f, I get a bubble a second or every two.

Make sure your yeast is not older than 6 months.
Make sure you refrigerate the yeast or the yeast has been refrigerated(if open)
I found yeast in a seeled jar (with the air locked saftey cap) is best. Other yeast was not active for me(from a farmers market)

You can hook up two bottles with a connecter for bigger tanks.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

i read that to, but they also said to stick the tube in the filter intake. otherwise it will bubble up and bah bye Co2. i dont really have a normal intake. thats what i need help with.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

wherever the water goes in the filter, stick that right outside of it


----------



## KishFeeper (Dec 28, 2006)

or get a cup place the end of the co2 hose under it place it in your tank the co2 will accumulate and disitigrate into your aquarium

lÃ‚Â¯l <------ Cup
ll=== <--- Hose

that way you can extend the life of your co2 fuel


----------



## FDStation152 (Jan 20, 2007)

his in tank filter doesnt have the drafting power to suck up the co2 bubbles. I'd use the accumulation method as I've reccomended before.


----------

